# Is Brazil the next Venezuela?



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2016/jun/17/rio-de-janeiro-financial-emergency-olympic-games-2016


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Probably, and I think that there is a cascade of countries ready to fall; can America be much better off than Venezuela? 
What about Europe and Asia? 
The whole world is guilty of printing funny money, they sow to the wind and then they reap the whirlwind.

And the root of it is this--they thought that they could get away with it, and they would do as they pleased. Not in Gods world they won't.
All of mankind has become a pack of liars and thieves, and are lawless in ways. The rule book will have the final say-so, and it won't be pretty.

*RULE BOOK*
View attachment 17538

OK, I am done now.:glasses:


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

We will bail them out The games must go on.


----------



## Draq wraith (Oct 25, 2015)

From what I have been seeing in the news it pretty much will be the next Venezuela. Billions in debt borrowed Billon's more. Cannot dig out of it for anything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Spend, spend, spend.

Getting the Olympics used to be a good thing. Lately it has been a financial disaster.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I'm going to build a food truck out of an MRAP and sell bowls of soup in Brazil for an ounce of silver. Might even go to Venzuala.

Friend of mine here on the board inspired that idea.......


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Seems on Old we don't want him Mitt was they guy that could not on fix it but bail the games out.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Sounds like things are getting pretty bad down there.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Operator6 said:


> I'm going to build a food truck out of an MRAP and sell bowls of soup in Brazil for an ounce of silver. Might even go to Venzuala.
> 
> Friend of mine here on the board inspired that idea.......


Venezuela will take the silver. That is why the upper and middle class people with any sense fled long ago.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Brazil has always had financial trouble. They have always had trouble with greedy politicians that steal from their constituents. They have always had a big divide between those that have and those that don't. Their criminal activity has been beyond bad for decades. Why the Olympic committee chose Brazil is beyond any logic. When it was announced that the Olympics would be held in Rio, I told my sister that they will run out of money and people will not realize what they are getting into when they go to Rio. 

Brazil has some very wonderful people, however, the government officials and the wealthy are so corrupt and interested in lining their own pockets they make the people in DC look like saints.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Brazil has always had financial trouble. They have always had trouble with greedy politicians that steal from their constituents. They have always had a big divide between those that have and those that don't. Their criminal activity has been beyond bad for decades. Why the Olympic committee chose Brazil is beyond any logic. When it was announced that the Olympics would be held in Rio, I told my sister that they will run out of money and people will not realize what they are getting into when they go to Rio.
> 
> Brazil has some very wonderful people, however, the government officials and the wealthy are so corrupt and interested in lining their own pockets they make the people in DC look like saints.


 Are you sure that is Brazil , sounds a lot closer to home


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Imagine Chicago on steroids, you have Rio.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

Venezuela is an excellent example of those countries who are single commodity exporters doomed for failure (corruption notwithstanding). Over 90% of Venezuelan exports are petroleum and petroleum derivatives. Brazil has a relative advantage since they produce a far more diverse menu of goods, but they do not produce anywhere near enough per capita to support such an impoverished population. Expenses from hosting the World Cup in 2014 already left the country in dire straits and the Olympics will push them over the edge. Brazil will implode.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

My niece and her husband moved from Brasil to the US recently. He comes from a very rich family. Based on what I'm hearing from them, and the movement of assets and people, I'd say Brasil is not far behind Venezuela. Maybe a couple of years but it will happen. Already the "rich" are now the middle class and the middle class are the new poor.


----------



## FLPrepper (Jun 6, 2016)

The middle class are now the new poor...sounds JUST a touch like what is happening here.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Spend, spend, spend.
> 
> Getting the Olympics used to be a good thing. Lately it has been a financial disaster.


Especially when you get pin headed, pea brained babies there....


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

Auntie said:


> Brazil has always had financial trouble. They have always had trouble with greedy politicians that steal from their constituents. They have always had a big divide between those that have and those that don't. Their criminal activity has been beyond bad for decades. Why the Olympic committee chose Brazil is beyond any logic. When it was announced that the Olympics would be held in Rio, I told my sister that they will run out of money and people will not realize what they are getting into when they go to Rio.
> 
> Brazil has some very wonderful people, however, the government officials and the wealthy are so corrupt and interested in lining their own pockets they make the people in DC look like saints.


Having been born and raised in Brazil I can verify that the situation is actually really terrible. The thing about Brazil is, unlike Venezuela, the people actually came together and managed to achieve something huge. The impeachment of the corrupt president Dilma was a great first step. The interim president is cleaning house and has improved certain aspects of life already. I believe Brazil has too many resources to actually reach the point that Venezuela has. My family and I were middle class in Brazil, as was most of the country. The rich were extremely rich, and the poor were very very poor. The Olympics along with the World Cup were/are both terrible ideas and will probably contribute to the steady decline of the country, financially. The people are sick of seeing the ridiculous spending on stadiums and Olympic facilities when the hospitals are without supplies, the police and fire departments have not been paid in weeks, and the government allows for this type of spending. Luckily I left in the late 90's and have no plans to return to live. I'm an American citizen, and this is home now. And I will do whatever I can to protect my home, and those around me.


----------

